# How many projects do you have going at the same time?



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Currently I'm working on the sunbonnet sue quilts...the one for my sis, lapsize, is almost done....well the squares are almost done. Then I plan on doing 4 more of them for my dd's. No rush on them though and the younger girls want to help. I just finished a dress for 12yo dd and have one planned to make for 10yo dd. I also have a wall hanging quilt I want to try my hand at. The sunbonnet sue is by hand so I generally have been working on it at night or while the kids are at lessons as I can take a square or two with me. I just don't want to overload and burn myself out.....I'm finally at a point where sewing is enjoyable again.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Well, let's see.

I have 1 wallhanging ready for quilting, 2 king sized quilts ready for quilting, 1 twin ready for quilting, and my 7 yo dd has a crib quilt for younger sister ready for quilting.

I have fabric & plans for 2 more wallhangings, snowflake blocks from a swap that need to go into 1 or 2 wallhangings (sort of planned), santa blocks for a wall hanging, and an idea for embroidering Fall/harvest things for another wallhanging.

I have fabric & pattern for a dress for dd, jeans to mend for DH, and 3 pairs of pjs to mend for dd as well.

Those are the works in progress.....

Oh, and embroider projects for 2 people outside the family...>Just a few things to keep me busy...


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

lets see...

1) a jean quilt
2) some knitted baby booties
3) a cross stitch thing that I havent worked on in years but its still unfinished.
4) a bag that I still havent really done much about working on but I did start it.
5) a granny square blanket
I think thats it


But that dosent count all the other non finished Non sewing, non quilting etc. projects 

Hey I think this is my 1000th post :bouncy:


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Just sewing, or are we counting crocheting, cross stitch-counted and printed, etc.?  I have a short attention span and need either a quick project or several going at once.

I have several sewing projects that I am "ready" to do, as in have pattern and material, but haven't started yet.

Sumer, I just saw your post and thought, "A kindred spirit." I have one of those old cross stitch projects. I think I started it in 1997! And congratulations on the 1000th post :clap:!


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

Actually working on:

1. Throw-sized quilt - Wedding gift for Frank & Jess (almost finished - I have about 3 inches of binding left to sew - the wedding is tomorrow!)

2. Throw-sized quilt - Wedding gift for my sister (just started, 1 block done - wedding is July 15th).

3. Block of the Month for my Quilting Guild (pieces cut)

4. Sampler quilt (2 blocks done - this is an on-going project as I do a 'trial' block in my sampler colours for each BoM block I'm doing for the guild and any other block swap I join)

5. Throw-sized quilt for Amanda (Blocks half finished)

6. Set of quilted coasters and placemats for Daphne (some pieces cut)

7. Pair of window quilts for the basement (one almost finished, the other cut out)

8. Pair of window quilts for the guest bedroom (tops finished)

9. Mini-quilt for the quilt guild challenge (pieced, assembled, and I've started hand-quilting it. Due June 22nd)

Eeeek. I didn't realise I was that bad. I'm not allowed to start a single new project until I've finished a couple of these!

Jan


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't have enough space to list all of my unfinished projects.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Jan, 
I'm intrigued. What are window quilts? Quilts turned into curtains? Quilts sized for a window to act as a shade? 
(I have the lap robe I made one of my grandmother's serving this purpose...)


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

ErinP said:


> Jan,
> I'm intrigued. What are window quilts? Quilts turned into curtains? Quilts sized for a window to act as a shade?
> (I have the lap robe I made one of my grandmother's serving this purpose...)


They are basically "quilted curtains". The idea being that they help to keep the heat in and the cold out. I measure up the window the way I would for regular curtains, and then I make a "quilt sandwitch" using an old wool or fleace blanket or throw for the batting, and an old sheet for the backing. Sometimes I piece the 'tops' of the curtains like I would a quilt, and other times I just use a piece of pretty fabric like for regular curtains. Then I quilt the whole thing like a regular quilt.

I got the idea from someone else here on HT, if you do a search you'll probably find a few threads discussing window quilts.

Jan


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Ah, okay. 
That's basically what my grandma's lap robe is doing. It hangs in a west window this time of year and keeps that corner of the house cooler. 
It hangs in that west window in the _winter_ and keeps that corner _warmer_. 

And I always think of her when I look at it.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

BlueberryChick said:


> Sumer, I just saw your post and thought, "A kindred spirit." I have one of those old cross stitch projects. I think I started it in 1997! And congratulations on the 1000th post :clap:!


Thanks! I actually cannot remember when I started mine. Years many years.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

well I'm proud to say that this year I finished my long cross stitch project...The Lord's Prayer.....only took me 5 years!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I have absolutely NO projects going. Nothing.  :Bawling: :Bawling: 

A thousand ideas and plans....but NOTHING started!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

callie can i send you some of mine i have about 20 in process as far as sewing, beading then i have food storage and a history book i am working on with a group i belong to plus homeschooling i think the days just need to get longer so i can get it all done.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

ginnie5 said:


> well I'm proud to say that this year I finished my long cross stitch project...The Lord's Prayer.....only took me 5 years!


Show off!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

:rotfl:


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Don't make me count - I am in denial!

I am quite sure there are only 2 or 3 things currently needing my attention. (

(And 5 or 6 others that have been removed from the current attention list!)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ginnie fantastic on finishing a 5 year cross stitch.

And as to projects...

a throw for a friend
the farm animal swap blocks
the Melissa block
The "Not a Swap" fun and Red/White/Blue
sewing up a chew toy for a Aunt's doggie
knitting my first me sock
a Barbie wardrobe - got a few month on that one.


I think that's all at this time
and many in my head.

Angie


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Pauline said:


> callie can i send you some of mine i have about 20 in process as far as sewing, beading then i have food storage and a history book i am working on with a group i belong to plus homeschooling i think the days just need to get longer so i can get it all done.


You might want to read the thread on the world's worst quilts.....if you haven't already. Isn't it fun to have something to choose to do though?
My garden is in. The calf pen is fenced - about time, they are almost weaned off milk now. The orchard is planted. The shade trees are pruned so I can mow. The flower beds, neglected for a few years are ...well, better. DH is building his shop - I help with that. When I get the water working in the barn I will be ready for a sewing project.....only my sewing room has the ceiling out. Dh got distracted with his shop....

If I can't find a project that inspires me to get out of bed, I will let you know. LOL!!!


----------



## Kipper (Apr 10, 2009)

You've been looking through my sewing room, haven't you?:nono:

I try to be a good girl, I DO ! But I just never seem to get the UFO box emptied. :shrug: I have a PILE, not just a box of things that need finished. My brain works in overdrive mode and sometimes I just move on to the next without finishing for any old reason.

Um, more coffee anyone


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Kipper said:


> You've been looking through my sewing room, haven't you?:nono:
> 
> I try to be a good girl, I DO ! But I just never seem to get the UFO box emptied. :shrug: I have a PILE, not just a box of things that need finished. My brain works in overdrive mode and sometimes I just move on to the next without finishing for any old reason.
> 
> Um, more coffee anyone


I'll get everything done as soon as I finish my coffee, and take DS to his riding lesson, and make the blackberry jelly, and can the early peaches, and make dinner for a friend...


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, ya'll got me thinking... and I am not doing good on finishing!
I have one pair of socks half knitted, (another in the planning stage)
One shawl I had to frog and start over on, 
One shawl I am going to take apart and redo,
2 quilts in the planning stage,
A stack of mending/altering about 3 feet tall,
I have 2 huge boxes of yarn waiting to be knitted up,
and stacks of material that is crying to become a mariner's compass block.
then there is the garden,
need to clean the goat pen and chicken coop,
put up more fence for goats

I know that isn't all..... where is my brain?


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Hmmm... 

1. Two quilts from the Amish swap blocks for my nieces. Tops about 3/4 done...

2. Fall 9-patch swap full-sized quilt. Top lacks outer border.

3. Lap quilt top done. Needs backing & binding.

4. Patterns for late 1700's/early 1800's period clothing for DD, DS#1, DS#2, & me. Fabric washed & waiting for attention.

5. Miniature quilt blocks for a teeny wall hanging for my mom. Three of four blocks done.

6. Window quilts for the dining room. Two of three done. (Of course, the largest one is the one that isn't done...)

7. Ragged flannel quilt for a coworker out of his DD's receiving blankets. Design drafted, nothing cut yet.

I'm sure there are other projects in the works that I'm forgetting about...

-Joy


----------



## countryheart (Feb 12, 2003)

I have way too many unfinished projects. Spring and summer are very busy times to be working outside. 

Countryheart


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

To many to count and many more that I want to start.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

notenoughtime said:


> To many to count and many more that I want to start.


Me Tooooooooooooo 
bopeep


----------

